# Chronarch 50 MG



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Well guys for those of you who read my 1st thread when I was looking for a calcutta 50 I could not find one and the ones I found were beat up and people still wanted high coin for them. So guys I just went to Academy yesterday and bought a chronarch 50 mg for $250. This way I can take care of my stuff the way I like too and I know it has not been abused. Is this a good reel? Also will I like it? I had it spooled with 12lb p line which is suppose to be excellent, and it should be at $8.19 for 300 yards!


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

1st you have purchased a very fine reel that is one of the very best IMO. However, they require alot of attention and maintenance to keep it from corroding due to the frame being Magnesium. The Calcutta's are nearly bullet proof, I found a Calcutta 50 that was still on a rod with the lure and all while wading that must had been knocked out of someones boat. The guides on the rod were gone and the reel was covered up with mud. I took it home broke it down and cleaned it completely and it was just like brand new other than the gold plating was slightly lighter. I used it for several years then sold it to a buddy for 75$. 

If you take very good care of the MG it will be fine. One trick I did with mine was I broke it down and coated the inside part of the frame and the housing with Corrosion X HD in the green can. I break it down and clean it and re-add the Corrosion X about every 4 or 5 trips... It's kinda a pain but is worth it. 

Hope this helps some!

Speckwrangler


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks I'll get the green can tonight or tommorw and spray it down!


Speckwrangler said:


> 1st you have purchased a very fine reel that is one of the very best IMO. However, they require alot of attention and maintenance to keep it from corroding due to the frame being Magnesium. The Calcutta's are nearly bullet proof, I found a Calcutta 50 that was still on a rod with the lure and all while wading that must had been knocked out of someones boat. The guides on the rod were gone and the reel was covered up with mud. I took it home broke it down and cleaned it completely and it was just like brand new other than the gold plating was slightly lighter. I used it for several years then sold it to a buddy for 75$.
> 
> If you take very good care of the MG it will be fine. One trick I did with mine was I broke it down and coated the inside part of the frame and the housing with Corrosion X HD in the green can. I break it down and clean it and re-add the Corrosion X about every 4 or 5 trips... It's kinda a pain but is worth it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

It's the inside you need to worry about and only the side with the gears... The part were the thumbbarslide is at especially. Remove the handle open up the casing and spray the HD all in there but don't go nuts with it and pay special attention to the area where the thumbar slides up and down. 

Don't spray the outside of the reel with the HD. I would just spray a rag with the Corrosion x in the red can and wipe the reel down on the outside. 

Good Luck!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks bro! So basically green inside and red outside?


Speckwrangler said:


> It's the inside you need to worry about and only the side with the gears... The part were the thumbbarslide is at especially. Remove the handle open up the casing and spray the HD all in there but don't go nuts with it and pay special attention to the area where the thumbar slides up and down.
> 
> Don't spray the outside of the reel with the HD. I would just spray a rag with the Corrosion x in the red can and wipe the reel down on the outside.
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

spitfire said:


> Thanks bro! So basically green inside and red outside?


That is correct, but be careful, since I got mine, all my other reels feel like bricks, and you will try to find lighter rods to match with it. On another note, I have mine spooled up with 8/30 Power Pro, in order to have more line capacity. Enjoy your new reel, they are awesome.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

OK THANKS!


gordoleo said:


> That is correct, but be careful, since I got mine, all my other reels feel like bricks, and you will try to find lighter rods to match with it. On another note, I have mine spooled up with 8/30 Power Pro, in order to have more line capacity. Enjoy your new reel, they are awesome.


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

great reel choice. i have 2 of them. one on a g-loomis greenwater and the other on a american rodsmith h3 titanium. the second set-up weighs absolutely nothing


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

pdt818 said:


> the second set-up weighs absolutely nothing


Better tie a lanyard to it so it doesn't float away


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

haha yea i know...by the way, i'm VERY excited by the new reels coming out. got a little slush fund built up to get some. hopefully just one won't use it all up :smile:


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

That is the truth, the boys at Laguna got me considering buying a rod that will cost more than the reel, but get this, the whole minus lure will weight less than 9 ounces. Ridiculous. Am I that lazy that I feel I "NEED" a set that light weight?



gordoleo said:


> That is correct, but be careful, since I got mine, all my other reels feel like bricks, and you will try to find lighter rods to match with it. On another note, I have mine spooled up with 8/30 Power Pro, in order to have more line capacity. Enjoy your new reel, they are awesome.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Have you guys looked at our Cumara rods yet? Our 68 M and the 50Mg will weigh in around 8 ounces. The 72M will put it at a little less than 9 ounces. $199.99-219.99


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

My favorite is the 100 mg if you can find one. They dont weigh much more, hold more line, and i feel like they were made better. 299$ new but hard to find. They new series of chronarchs pretty much tried to replace it.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

no, will have to check into that, gracias.


Bantam1 said:


> Have you guys looked at our Cumara rods yet? Our 68 M and the 50Mg will weigh in around 8 ounces. The 72M will put it at a little less than 9 ounces. $199.99-219.99


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

No hoping brother it will!!!!!!


pdt818 said:


> haha yea i know...by the way, i'm VERY excited by the new reels coming out. got a little slush fund built up to get some. hopefully just one won't use it all up :smile:


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*50mg*

I am a long-time Curado user. When the price went up I considered the 50MG, bought one and life has never been the same. Needlass to say, I love mine. I am a low maintenance reel prson, and after many trips with the 50MG, I can honestly say that it is the smoothest casting reel I have ever used. If you have bigger hands, and prefer the old ABU roun feel, get the Calcutta. If you have smaller hands, like me, the 50MG is your ticket.

Drawbacks: Line Capacity, DO NOT overfill the spool. You will learn this lesson quickly. DO NOT put this reel on a "hevy" rod". You can find the right rod for under $300. You can literally cast all the line off of the 50MG easily,

Laguna & Waterloo are the two I have settled on. I'm sure many others make suitable rod's for less, but you will be impressed by the quality of both of these rodmakers. But, the question was not about the rod (hint).

Good luck on your choice, reel maintenance has been a "reel" problem with me and so far, so good with the 50MG. I think there is a 100MG in my future.

Last bit of advice: Buy your own line and put it on yourself (spool tension etc.) , unless you totally trust the greenhorns rolling the spool and the line they are rolling. - Good luck, again and we'll see y'all on the bay !! - Hevy


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Have you guys looked at our Cumara rods yet? Our 68 M and the 50Mg will weigh in around 8 ounces. The 72M will put it at a little less than 9 ounces. $199.99-219.99


A little bit of an over statement. My Core 100Mg/Cumara 6'8" M/F weighs 9.3 ounces on my digital scale with no line on it. If I put my Chronrach 50Mg on my Cumara the total setup weighs 9.1 ounces with no line on it.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey guys a went to Academy and bought a Allstar platinum 6-12lb light fast rod to put my 50 mg on. Is this ok?


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Hey Spitfire, 

If you are looking for a rod that is really lightweight and durable that won't break the bank take a look at the Texas Tackle Factory Lone Star Supreme 6' 6" the red tamer and trout tamer are really light... I own a Laguna TWII and my buddy bought the Red Tamer and they feel about the same weight and action... He bought it at Academy for $79 and Mine was $225 before Laguna had their price increases. I know All Star use to be reliable with the best warranty but since they were bought by Shakespear and do not honor the old warranty I stopped buying their rods. My .02 cents. 

Good Luck!

Speckwrangler


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok you have not steered me wrong yet! By the way I sprayed the inside of my 50 mg last night with corrosion x HD and wiped the outside down with a thin film!


Speckwrangler said:


> Hey Spitfire,
> 
> If you are looking for a rod that is really lightweight and durable that won't break the bank take a look at the Texas Tackle Factory Lone Star Supreme 6' 6" the red tamer and trout tamer are really light... I own a Laguna TWII and my buddy bought the Red Tamer and they feel about the same weight and action... He bought it at Academy for $79 and Mine was $225 before Laguna had their price increases. I know All Star use to be reliable with the best warranty but since they were bought by Shakespear and do not honor the old warranty I stopped buying their rods. My .02 cents.
> 
> ...


----------



## chickenbone (Jan 25, 2005)

spitfire said:


> Hey guys a went to Academy and bought a Allstar platinum 6-12lb light fast rod to put my 50 mg on. Is this ok?


I seen that rod at Academy the other day. Looks like a good rod and felt light. I would recommend putting that MG on a Laguna rod, it's a deadly combo.


----------

